# Zahlenpuzzle



## tuttle64 (24. Apr 2011)

Warum nicht ein kleines Spiel zur Entspannung am Compi? Hierzu ist mir ein Zahlenpuzzle eingefallen, der sich leicht in Java programmieren lässt, schnell geladen ist und mit etwas Übung auch schnell gelöst werden kann. Das Ergebnis ist im Anhang als File ZahlenPuzzle.jar zu finden. 

Wir es ohne Paramter aufgerufen, wird eine 3x3 grosse Matrix mit zufällig verteilten Zahlen von 1 - 8 erzeugt, die durch Schieben wieder in die richtige Reihenfolge gebracht werden muss. Sofern die richtige Lösung vorliegt erscheint ein JOptionPane und sofern das File c:/windows/media/tada.wav gefunden wird auch ein akustischer Hinweis. 

Das Zahlenpuzzle kann ohne Parameter oder mit einem Parameter zwischen 3 und 9 z.b. mit

C:\..\javaw.exe -jar C:\..\ZahlenPuzzle.jar 4

für eine 4x4 Matrix aufgerufen werden. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere mir ein Feedback geben.


----------



## Volvagia (24. Apr 2011)

Finde ich nett. Nur solche Spiele entspannen mich meistens nicht, sondern machen mich nach einer Zeit ein wenig agressiv. 
Aber es funktioniert nur der Aufruf zwischen (inkl.) 3 und 6.


----------



## tuttle64 (24. Apr 2011)

Volvagia hat gesagt.:


> Aber es funktioniert nur der Aufruf zwischen (inkl.) 3 und 6.




stimmt. vermutlich, damit die leute nicht noch aggressiver werden


----------



## Volvagia (24. Apr 2011)

Hurray!








Edit: Wenn ich jetzt Ja drücke verschwindet bloß das Fenster, und wenn ich Restart drücke fliegt mir der Verzögerung nach eine Exception. Habs gerade aber ohne Konsole gestartet.

Edit²: Ich habe es jetzt nochmal per Konsole gelöst, aber da hat es problemlos funktioniert. ???:L
Edit³: Die Exception fliegt offenbar immer, wenn ich ohne Konsole starte und Restart drücke, nicht nur wenn ich gelöst habe.


----------



## Quaxli (25. Apr 2011)

Restart funktioniert nicht. Da ich's ohne Konsole gestartet habe, bekomme ich Exceptions natürlich nicht angezeigt. Sonst funktioniert es schön flüssig. Allerdings auch nicht unbedingt meine Art von Spiel.


----------



## Marco13 (25. Apr 2011)

Ja, restart geht nicht. 
Das technisch interessanteste ist das Abspielen des Sounds 

Ansonsten ... ein Solver, der einem sagt, wie die Lösung aussehen würde, die die minimale Anzahl Züge verwendet... ? :reflect:


----------



## tuttle64 (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Kritik. Tja, Restart werde ich überarbeiten. Komischerweise hat Restart auf meinem Entwicklungsrechner problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## tuttle64 (1. Jul 2011)

Restart wurde überarbeitet und getestet. Falls jemand Interesse an diesem Spiel hat, kann er sich ja melden.


----------



## TheChoirMan (5. Jul 2011)

könntest du mir einen gefallen tun ? könntest du mir vllt den quell code reinstellen ? 

mfg 
Julian


----------



## tuttle64 (6. Jul 2011)

TheChoirMan hat gesagt.:


> könntest du mir einen gefallen tun ? könntest du mir vllt den quell code reinstellen ?




Wenn Du eine konkrete Frage zum Zahlenpuzzle hast, bin ich gerne bereit, diese zu beantworten.

Im Übrigen habe ich das neueste jar hochgeladen, wo auch der Restart richtig funktionieren sollte. Zudem kann als Parameter ein Wert zwischen 3 und 8 mitgegeben werden.


----------

